# The Montreal Appreciation Thread



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

Why the hell not I say!

Two things I've noticed:

1) the city simply cannot be placed anywhere firmly. In some ways, it's like Europe, and in some others, it's very much North-American. It seems to have taken the better parts of both and given them a twist.

2) there's a lot of green. It's so good to see that.


Without further ado:

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































86 images later, the one that I think epitomizes Montreal is this one:












Cheers


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow! Montreal looks cool! Very Canadian... Btw, what's that ball thingy in your first pics?


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

Sideshow_Bob said:


> Wow! Montreal looks cool! Very Canadian... Btw, what's that ball thingy in your first pics?



Those balls? Montreal's answer (and supplement) to Toronto's huge phallus 


Seriously, it's part of the highly successful 1967 Montreal World Expo, the famous geodesic dome by Buckminster Fuller (today it's the biosphere).

The Montreal World's Fair, btw, attracted 50m visitors in 1967, when Canada's population was just 20m (this according to Wikipedia).

Chees


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

^ The dome is now the Biosphère, a kind of museum showcasing Quebec's river and lake systems. It was originally covered by clear plastic, making it an indoor environment, but the plastic was destroyed in a fire, so now only the bare strucuture remains.

BTW, some very interesting photos there. Even a few I didn't have, (and there aren't many of them around)


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice shots, I want to go the the Grand Prix so bad.... Maybe next year!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Montréal certainly looks North American in those photos, but I heard it's considered very liberal by North American standards. I would like to pay a visit some day.


----------



## oshkeoto (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah. I don't see the European in Montreal, with the exception of everyone here being thin and smoking. Architecturally, it's older than most North American cities, but outside of Vieux Montreal, you wouldn't mistake it for being on the other side of the Atlantic.

But it is pretty. And the people here are good-looking.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

ive said it before and ill say it again one of the greatest cities in the world!!!


----------



## Fabio (Dec 14, 2002)

Montréal is awesome.

:applause:


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Great city. Great photos.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Well the more European part is Old Montreal.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Montréal is a great city. it's not appreciated as much as it should be.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, your pictures are great Montreal is great and underrated, but theres is a Canada Forum and a Quebec Forum for Montreal


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

DrJoe said:


> Well the more European part is Old Montreal.


Notice, on that street.... Quebec flags, French flags, AMERICAN FLAG! Yet no Canada.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

^ Uh, maybe you should look again. It is right beside the Quebec flag, and no im not talking about the English one. Either way you shouldnt have brought it up, especially considering there is actually one there.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

^^I think it's blocking the blue of FRANCE'S flag.

But there's no real way to tell.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

You can barely see the bottom of the maple leaf but it is definitely there. It is a Canadian flag.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Toronto is my wife, but Montreal is my mistress.

Seriously, Montreal has a certain je ne sais quoi that Toronto doesn't have. I always look forward to the next time I visit.

My favourite places are Square St.Louis and the Mountain. My favourite building is l'oratoire de St.Joseph.

Je sai en peu de Francais seulment. C'est dommage!


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

I love mtl myself... Like anywhere that is different than Toronto I like.. Seriously... but for some reason, my frenz hate it. I went with them, and they kept goin on...

Anyways mtl's great.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pix, and thanks for posting them! I'm going back this weekend, and will
try and take some pictures, but the forecast calls for rain.
It is a great city, but I am one of those who don't see much "European-ness"
about it. That is something I feel when I am in Quebec City. Montreal feels
very modern and North American to me.


----------

